# Warren Farm Rally



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

I will be closing booking for Warren Farm tomorrow Friday 2nd Sept, we have 3 places left at the moment so if you are thinking of coming please add yourself to the rally list and let me know what dates you require.

If you are coming for the full 7 nights can you also let me know if you require the Wednesday Evening Carvery at £7 per head.

If any on the list are not now coming I would appreciated if you would let me know as soon as possible. Thanks

*Please note this rally does not start until 2pm on Monday 12th September*

Warren Farm Rally

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Can all attendees please download the MHF badge thingy copy below and put your user names and proper names on it. It's a word document so should be easy for everyone.

As we will be at Shepton from next Wednesday if you need to contact me please use my phone number * 0753 863 6122 * do not post on here as the internet is very spasmodic at Shepton :roll:

As far as I am aware we will be in Field 3 at Warren Farm and the directions to get to it are.

Go past reception over the little bridge take the right hand fork and carry straight on to the end, turn left and you will be in field 3 hopefully :lol:

*Please note the rally does not start till 2pm as there is another rally on the field and we have to give them time to get off*

If you want somewhere to park up for a bit you can park in Burnham on Sea in Morrisons car park they have motorhome bays there or you can park on the beach at Brean or in the Leisure Centre car park its Market day on Mondays here so might be a good place to park for a bit of retail therapy for the ladies.

Have a safe trip down or up as the case may be and John and I look forward to seeing you all there.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

:?


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Hi Jacquie and John,

Looking forward to Brean  

Can you remind what the cost of the showers are please.

Enjoy Shepton, see you soon.

Tricia & Misty


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

tokkalosh said:


> Hi Jacquie and John,
> 
> Looking forward to Brean
> 
> ...


50p Tricia for showers

Jacquie


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

This was one of our fondest rallies. Its a shame its in term time and now Jess is at school we can't make it anymore


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks Jac see you there


----------



## wizzardi (Apr 2, 2011)

*Warren Farm rally*

Hi everybody,

We missed the deadline for this rally, but we are booked on the camp anyway from friday, so if it is ok we will walk across from field 5 to say hello, (dragging our bouvier de flanders dog with us).

We are completely new to motorhoming ( ex eriba puck owners), but we bought our Autosleepers sigma this year and we love it.

Have a good rally Dave and Barbara


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Warren Farm rally*



wizzardi said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> We missed the deadline for this rally, but we are booked on the camp anyway from friday, so if it is ok we will walk across from field 5 to say hello, (dragging our bouvier de flanders dog with us).
> 
> ...


Hi Dave & Barbara

Yes do pop over and say hello you won'tt be able to miss us the terrorist's will be on duty :roll: :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Due to several folks not turning up at Warren Farm we do have space if anyone else would like to join us here, just add your name to the rally list and let me know which day you will be arriving and how long you want to stay.


If any more are thinking of not coming could you please let me know my mobile number is 0753 863 6122 Thanks


Jacquie


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi Jackie, we will be arriving late Thursday afternoon and staying until Sunday. 
Thought I better let you know as we weren't sure originally if we couldn't get there until Friday. 
See you all then 
Lesley, Terry & Marmite


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

I have to say that this strong wind here at Breen is quite something! 

The van is rocking! :wink: 

Keith


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

KeiththeBigUn said:


> I have to say that this strong wind here at Breen is quite something!
> 
> The van is rocking! :wink:
> 
> Keith


Wind what wind :lol: ya big softie me awning is still standing when that sails off that's a wind :roll: although me butterfly has flown off me pole if any one finds it please return it and I need a new pole :roll: 

Jacquie


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

KeiththeBigUn said:


> I have to say that this strong wind here at Breen is quite something!
> 
> The van is rocking! :wink:
> 
> Keith


Well, I've walked round Kieth and your vans not rocking now, so it must have been the wind! 
Have to agree though Brean Sands is something not to be missed. It is lovely down on the beach. 
Lesley


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Yes agreed fantastic beach very dog friendly too  Brean Down is also a nice place - lots of interest - fabulous views and only about 228 steps up from the beach cafe


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Got back home this morning and it is just as wet and windy here in nth Dorset. :lol: 

Thank you to Jacquie and John for hosting the rally, you even managed to organize the weather- mostly!!

We stayed dry when out & about, no problem

See you all next year


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

We too are now back home after a detour to check on our mums!
Thank you Jackie & John, not forgetting the lovely Terriorists! We hope next year to stop a bit longer. The setting is lovely. 
We are sure that we will see some of you again soon. 
Lesley, Terry & Marmite


----------



## gasmansgoffa (Mar 26, 2011)

*big thank you*

I would just like to thank everyone we met at our very first rally at: Brean warren farm last week,

Thank you all for your support, and advice . we are both so new too this way of life , but this was our second outing and our longest 3 nights!!!

thank you so much eddie and Norma for the fantastic informative book, ( i will get Sean too read ) but I will read it first. great too meet you.

Ian and Teresa .
look forward too meeting you both soon, great company thank you, I sent Sean off to B&Q this weekend for the attachments I need for the water thanks for the info, Making my list now!!! hope too see people at Lincoln

best wishes all,


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

We would like to add our thanks to Jaquie and John for organizing and running this rally.

Sorry we missed you this morning to say goodbye.

As the weather was so bad this morning we decided to come home.

Thanks again ,
Terry and Pat.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

You haven't missed anything Hippypair, the sun did shine for a while but every time I took Misty for a walk it rained again!!!


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks very much to Jacquie and John for organizing and running another great rally. The carvery was excellent and the campsite wonderful. Excellent dog friendly beach and dog walking facilities.

Sorry we had to leave today a little earlier than planned but I'm pleased to say Andrea is much better.

It was nice to meet old friends and make some new ones - looking forward to the next one


----------



## daveinleics (Sep 17, 2008)

We would like to add our thanks to Jacquie and John for organising the rally. It was the first one we have been to and we thoroughly enjoyed it - almost as much as our dogs who loved all the walks they got in the surrounding fields and on the beach.

Also very nice to meet some of the other forum members. Special thanks to Polydoodle - your suggestion to stop our Heki from vibrating seems to be working!

Looking forward to attending some more rallies in the future.

Dave & Sue


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Well thats us off the site!

Thanks to Jacquie and John for marshalling the rally Brean is a great location. I must brush up on my bingo calling just in case I am asked to do it again. :wink: 

Keith


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All 

Well John and I are glad you all enjoyed Warren Farm, sorry about the weather :roll: but you can't have everything :lol: and may I say what a nice bunch you all were.

I've just sorted a week here for next April as well as the September Rally maybe we will have better luck with the weather then we can but hope :roll: 

Thanks to Keith for calling the bingo you did a great job big mouth :lol: and yes your services will be required again soon.

Money raised from the bingo was £44 and it will be going to The Yorkshire Terrier and Toy Breed Rescue who are paying the quarantine fees for a little pug dog who was smuggled into the uk in a suit case.

We hope to see you all again here at Warren in April and September 2012


Jacquie & John


----------

